# Am I entitled to the dole?



## realtin (2 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I'm a full time fourth level student*. For the last few years I've been receiving funding from the government however this has now dried up. I'm now actively seeking employment but to tide me over I was wondering if I am entitled to the dole?? 

No prsi was paid on my grant, however, i have been paying some prsi over the last few years as I do some teaching to supplement my income. However, I will not receive anymore teaching hours due to some HR contractual issue.  What I was wondering was, have I paid enough prsi to get the dole or will they just look at the fact that I was in full time education? 

Also, when I say I'm actively looking for work I am looking for a very particular kind of work and am not looking to get work at the local spar. Do they still consider that looking for work?? 

I do not live at home and therefore pay rent so will this be assessed in a means test? if so, could I receive more than the standard 197 pw.

thanks in advance
realtín

*this is quite a shady area. technically I am to finish at the end of this month so I am available for work on a full-time basis so I assume that i won't be classified as a student but a graduate, although I won't have graduated yet! argh, all very confusing!


----------



## Welfarite (3 Apr 2008)

You will be considered as available for work when your college year is complete (i.e when you finish your exams and your course is completed)

To qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit, you need to have at least 39 weeks PRSI contributions paid and 39 weeeks contributions or credits in 2006. See here 

If you do not staisfy these two conditions, you can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance which is means tested. The maximum you can get on that is 197.80 pw but you can apply to the HSE's Community Welfare Office ta your local health centre for Renbt Supplement which may be payable, depending on how much rent you are paying adn satisfying their means test.

You say you were got "funding from the government". Was this the Back To education scheme? If so, you can automatically go back onto Jobseeker's Allowance when your course finishs.

You will be expected to look for work suitable to your qualifications but if you don't get work in your chosen field you will be expected to broaden your horizons.


----------



## realtin (3 Apr 2008)

Thanks for replying! 

I'm not sure how many weeks I worked in 2006.  I'd have to check that out.  I'd certainly be close to 39 weeks anyway.  

My grant from the government was a funded scholarship programme so I don't think it's classified as a back to education scheme.

I've a few more months of my teaching contract left so when that's nearing an end I'll get in touch with my social welfare office.

Thanks again,
Realtín


----------

